# 2016 Archery Shoots



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone know dates of any archery shoots coming up in 2016. Tooele does their "Big Shoot" the first of January, Golden Spike in Tree-town usually does one in February, Vernal (Split Mountain Archers) does one around the 1st of March. Cache does one in January I believe. I know there are a few in-between. If anyone knows of any solid dates yet, please post them. The ones I listed are some of my early winter favorites.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

don't think they've had the convention yet to decide the 2016 calendar. Should be similar dates to last year, with some changes to location, depending on who bids for what shoots this year.

http://www.utahbowmen.org/UBA-event-calendar

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

The convention was in October C3 so all UBA dates are set. The 2016 calendar was posted in the last UBA newsletter members get every quarter. They should be posted on the website sooner than later. I will see where that is at.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks alpine... I went to the UBA site prior to posting the question and nothing was listed. I am thinking the Tooele shoot will be somewhere around the 2nd week of January. Hopefully it will be later, I will be un-available the 2nd weekend.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

ATS QUEO in Cedar has their Color Country Shoot Out in March I believe.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Any updates on 3-d shoots?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

UBA's calendar looks updated to me: http://www.utahbowmen.org/UBA-event-calendar

Red Rock Bowmen have a shoot in St. George Jan. 9 http://www.redrockbowmen.com/shoots/index

Cache Archers have a shoot in Logan Jan. 9 https://sites.google.com/a/cachearchers.net/cache-archers/home

Ats Queo have a shoot in Cedar City Feb. 20-21 http://www.atsqueobowmen.com/2016-color-country-shootout-ad.html

Stick Flippers have a shoot in Heber March 9 & 10 http://www.stickflipperarchery.com/events.html


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks fin
How did you get locations? I checked uba but they did not specify when and where? Thanks for the info I'm headed to cache and then heber! Fun stuff thanks for taking the time to inform me.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Archin said:


> Thanks fin
> How did you get locations? I checked uba but they did not specify when and where? Thanks for the info I'm headed to cache and then heber! Fun stuff thanks for taking the time to inform me.


You're asking a junkie where he scores his fix? 

I'm just filling in my new year calendar. But that gives me an idea...


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Just received a mailed flier of the Deseret Peak indoor 3-d Shoot, to be held January 16th & 17th, 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. at the Deseret Peak Complex Indoor Arena west of Tooele. $20 for fun shoot and $40 for Money Shoot. Redding scoring, marked dots & distances. In years past, this has been one of the better decorated shoots. 25 targets with 2 arrows per target. Sure wish they would ask me about my time schedule before they set a shoot date in stone. I have gone to this shoot for several years in a row, but it looks like I will have to pass this year. Taking my Venture Scouts ice fishing at Strawberry thru the night on the 15th and into the 16th. Then I have Ward Conference dinner the evening of the 16th. Too much to do and too little time to do it all. I highly recommend this shoot based upon past shoots.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Do most of these events have something for new bow shooters? Or are they more geared towards the seasoned archer?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

All ages and all levels. If you want to enter the money shoots, then you will be getting mixed in with the advanced shooters. For fun shooting, it is anyone, any level, any age. Heck, you don't even need to follow the rules. Personally, I prefer the fun shooting. When the pro's show up, you might as well give them your check cuz you ain't going to beat em. Ive never understood why they let the pro's shoot with everyone else. They need to be in their own league and not mixed in with the everyday joe.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well bow_dude most of those pro's were joes at one point that just took there passion to the next level till they could beat the pros. I have watched plenty make the transition and the only way to improve is to push yourself and trying to keep up with the pro's is a good way to do it.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

A couple of years ago a shot at the pop up tourny at the REAL expo at Sout Towne Expo, where there is no corruption and tags pimped out.

I went a few rounds and did quite well, until I was matched up against Mr Tim Gillingham. I had no Idea who he was. Friday night I was shooting for qualify and There was this OTHER guy shooting with me. I was doing very well. I was even matching him quite a few times. THEN......Humphries guy ask me if I knew who I was shooting with? I did not. He told me the #1 archer in the world at the time. WOW, was I surprised. After that, I didnt do so well.

Well, back to the Money day at the pop up. I made it a few rounds and was excited until I got matched up against him. I saw that he shot a 56/60. I had done that a few times and thought I could do it again. 1st one was the mobile one, I shot a 5/12 and GAME over. It was fun though. I like shooting these. They are lots of fun. But it would be nice to shoot against people in your own "Qualifications".


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

robiland,
The first time I met Gillingham I was at a 3D shoot and went out with my son in law who was shooting for money. He was hoping for anyone but him. Me I was just shooting for fun and couldn't believe what I was seeing. Still didn't realize who he was at the end of the day but the guy didn't miss! When money is involved there is bound to be some talking smack.
Most 3D shoots have classes for different set ups. If you're shooting for fun who cares what you score except for you.
BTW Tim's new disc archery set up is a hoot to shoot. Give it a chance if he sets it up at a shoot.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Tim is definitely one of the joes turned pros I have watched. Meet him the first time around 2002 or 2003. Along with him there are several archers right in the wasatch front area that have competed and done very well on the national and international stage.  Utah is a great bead of top archers for how small our archery population is.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Archery is the one sport where you can be shooting on the same bale with or the same group as any number of the worlds best archers. Virtually all of the local dudes who've been or are world champions (Reo Wilde - Pocatello), ASA, IBO and NFAA shooter of the year (Tim Gillingham), Jay Barrs (88 Olympic champ), etc.... are super cool.

Amazing the knowledge and help they will give to almost anyone who asks. Just because shoots have top shooters doesn't make it any less fun to test your self where and when it really counts. Most of the target shoots have a fun class, a regular class and then a championship class. There are always some amazing sponsored shooters in the regular classes, but once you go there and start to sort it out, you can see if it's something you really want to get into.

There are also usually a kids line at most shoots where no matter the experience level, your kids can go shoot and get help from experienced coaches.

Give any of the clubs here a shout and find out when and where they are having their kids programs or Junior Olympic Development Program (JOAD). I'm sure just about any of us would be willing to go throw sticks at the wall with anyone interested !!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I know Tim, have shot with him and against him on various events. You are correct... a great guy. All of the top archers I know are. But my point and complaint still remains the same, let them shoot against each other in their own class. If I am going to pay money to shoot in a money shoot, I at least would like a chance to win. Isn't going to ever happen if I am placed in the same class as the pro's. Like I said, I might as well give my check to him instead of the sign up person. For this reason, unless they change the classifications to exclude the Pro's from the rest of us, I will never shoot for money or prizes. Without my entry fee, it is less money that is available to be divided up among the winners. I know several shooters who feel the same way and for this reason, do not compete. I am just a recreational shooter. I shoot year round when I can and like to think of myself as a better than average shooter. I hold my own well, and when I compare my scores with everyone else, I am near the top. That being said, I am not a pro and will never shoot as well as one. I don't have the time to put into it. An occasional entry into a money/prize shoot would be fun. For me, it will always be for fun and never serious. I don't have a chance of competing with the pro's. Not a complaint... just a fact of life. Many athletic events put pro's with pro's and joe's with joe's. I don't understand why archery doesn't do the same thing at the local level. If I go to Vegas, I expect to shoot against the pro's. When I go to the local shoots, this Joe would like to compete against other Joe's. A comparison would be like being a Brown belt and having to compete against Black Belts in a Karate Tournament.


----------



## SummitArcheryUtah (Sep 8, 2015)

We have a Indoor 3D League going on you can still get into since the 2nd shoot starts this wed. @ 7pm. $50 entry fee.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Timp Archers Ice Breaker 3D Shoot April 16th / 17th mouth of Provo Canyon.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Cache Archers 3D Shoot April 23rd and 24th Hardware Ranch. Blacksmith Fork Canyon


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Anybody know if BWB has started holding the pig shoots on Friday nights?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

brisket said:


> Anybody know if BWB has started holding the pig shoots on Friday nights?


Yup.


----------

